# Post the random.txt currently on your screen



## PhoneHexOperator (Jun 19, 2020)

This idea seemed popular enough in the Garden so let’s bring it here

”I AM the Second Coming of the Christ and I often get confused.”


----------



## HarveyMC (Jun 19, 2020)

”This site is on a doxxing rampage so we don't want to draw attention to them.”


----------



## Spamy the Bot (Jun 19, 2020)

”BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO-EEEEEEEEEEEE”


----------



## Aria (Jun 19, 2020)

“DO NOT QUOTE THAT OUT OF CONTEXT“


----------



## sadbird (Jun 19, 2020)

”Stop realising personal info on kiwifar and tell your friends to back off,I will no hesitate to involve the police!”


----------



## Neko GF (Jun 19, 2020)

”Someone, PLEASE buy the stamp album already”


----------



## Foghot (Jun 19, 2020)

”i've actually been talking to authorities about internet crime since january 19, 1999 and haven't gotten a fucking thing done.”


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 19, 2020)

” fucking k*wifarms is harassing you too god damnnnn”


----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 19, 2020)

”he calls himself *cat party* to sound cute and fun. but he's a sick evil freak”


----------



## Clown Baby (Jun 19, 2020)

”that "sjw" in the video they were making fun of is now a target of the kiwifarm sociopaths for the crime of being impassioned and fat”


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Jun 19, 2020)

erratas


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 19, 2020)

”It's nothing to do with New Zealand.”


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 19, 2020)

“I must look very silly.”
“Do not feel bad about it. We are alive, after all. And being alive is pretty much a constant stream of embarrassment.”


----------



## Aurora (Jun 19, 2020)

”Yall can rot in hell you fucking scumbags”


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 19, 2020)

”It is a hate site to attack specific people”


----------



## Robert James (Jun 19, 2020)

"MAY YHWH KEEP CURSING YOU FOR YOUR WICKEDNESS!”


----------



## drain (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Ponchik (Jun 19, 2020)

”Elliot Rodger was right about many of these things but unfortunately never managed to understand the problem the way I did – had he been given a chance to do so he might still be alive.


----------



## Judge Holden (Jun 19, 2020)

”If you want to save your son, and your family name, kiwifarms.net better go down again very, very soon.”


----------



## Circular Tyrant (Jun 19, 2020)

what the hell is kiwifarms and why these ppl so disrespect


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jun 19, 2020)

”my parents for a while refused to see my transitioning as anything other than a manifestation of my autism.”

Based.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## chasingmice (Jun 19, 2020)

”restaurants in India serve soy and veggie; cow worship; women there wear robes.”


----------



## Jewthulhu (Jun 19, 2020)

”i'm going to dox all of them and beat all of them with a rubber hose”


----------



## constant exposure (Jun 19, 2020)

”I asked my mother to have sex with me during that horrible year of 2011 out of pure desperation, twice, and once in 2012...Which she should have done. The fact that she didn't shows just how much she cares about me and my frustration. In any normal country she'd be killed for that alone.”


----------



## DapperShark (Jun 19, 2020)

”Dynastia has been organising the sending of penis photos to women for harassment purposes on a near industrial scale.”


----------



## hypnopedosnake (Jun 19, 2020)

”No Kiwi links, even in archive form, are allowed here ever.”


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jun 19, 2020)

>tfw no gf


----------



## Meat Pickle (Jun 19, 2020)

”A superior community to discuss lolcows and drama. It's not run by an international fugitive that jerks off to gay child pornography.”


----------



## Articuno4 (Jun 19, 2020)

”Move over 4chan, Kiwi Farms is the new asshole of the web.”


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 19, 2020)

”I am going to demand accountability and investigate my system for this.”


----------



## Homo Demens (Jun 19, 2020)

”I think I just killed Chris Chandler, gamers, I'm sorry!”

#GAMERGATE


----------



## Ilackcreativity (Jun 19, 2020)

”please keep this email Strictly Confidential.”


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Jun 19, 2020)

”I've beaten a man unconscious with my bare hands while bleeding from a gunshot wound, and on a different occasion sliced open another like a salmon while staring him in the eyes”

WE CAN'T GET THE CAP OFF!!!


----------



## Mr. Bones (Jun 19, 2020)

”I am well aware it's wrong to bite kids, which is why I have truthfully not done it in decades, since my own childhood (if even then).”


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 19, 2020)

Who hasn't had a fail?!”


----------



## Prince Lotor (Jun 19, 2020)

"I won't respond to questions about KiwiFarms. KF is a terrorist website."


----------



## FeverGlitch (Jun 19, 2020)

”If you have been BUTT-FUCKED By MALES since age 13”


----------



## Dilf Department (Jun 19, 2020)

”u ppl are sad sad fucks u know that”


----------



## Trapitalism (Jun 28, 2020)

”Excuse me, Marine coming through!”


----------



## Golly (Jun 28, 2020)

”God, KF is such a garbage fire of awfulness.”


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 28, 2020)

Just a random one from the list.


----------



## Citation Checking Project (Jun 28, 2020)

”Dynastia has been organising the sending of penis photos to women for harassment purposes on a near industrial scale.”

@Dyn


----------



## Xarpho (Jun 28, 2020)

”WHY IS MY NAME STILL ON YOUR SITE FAGGOT”
Null hasn't updated the list of them in a few years so there's a few that were added in the last two or so years but aren't listed


----------



## Crisseh (Jun 28, 2020)

”Have. A. Good. Night.”


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Jun 28, 2020)

”CloudFlare received a DMCA copyright infringement complaint regarding:
kiwifarms.net”


----------



## Wraith (Jun 28, 2020)

Romans 6:23
“For the wages of sin is death”


----------



## Red Hood (Jun 28, 2020)

Wow! We've got four likes already!


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 28, 2020)

”They know Clyde Cash!”


----------



## Foxxo (Jun 28, 2020)

A whole block of cheese.


----------



## Cod of War (Jun 28, 2020)

Looking to hire a Skywriter.


----------



## Imperialist #348 (Jun 28, 2020)

FUCKING KIWIFARMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jun 28, 2020)

"We're living NOW! NOW, MAN!!“


----------



## not william stenchever (Jun 28, 2020)

”Elliot Rodger was right about many of these things but unfortunately never managed to understand the problem the way I did – had he been given a chance to do so he might still be alive."


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Jun 28, 2020)

“DO NOT QUOTE THAT OUT OF CONTEXT“


----------



## Chomosexual (Jun 28, 2020)

"Fuck you kiwi forums"


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 28, 2020)

”Kirby: whats wrong? mad you cant call me a pedo anymore? cry more, im sorry your little fantasy world is shattering before your eyes”


----------



## Spooky Bones (Jun 28, 2020)

”I pray for a brave individual like Elliot Rodger to take up arms and annihilate every single one of you fuckers and every single person who shares your dead end dna.” 

I hope i don't wind up on a list for posting that


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 28, 2020)

Sponsored by Kraken Rum


----------



## Jeff Boomhauer (Jun 28, 2020)

”I absolutely did not type Big Black Dick”


----------



## not william stenchever (Jun 28, 2020)

”Listen Hitler, I'm tired of your white-knighting!”


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 28, 2020)

“he does not ban or even rebuke the impersonators or penis photo senders.”


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 28, 2020)

”Repair of vaginal prolapse following penoscrotal flap vaginoplasty in a male-to-female transsexual.”


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 28, 2020)

”Sayonora, assholes.”


----------



## not william stenchever (Jun 28, 2020)

”ITS A ZEBRA NOT A ZEDBRA JUST LIKE ITS A ZOO NOT A ZEDOO YOU DUMB UK MORON FAGGOT”


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jun 28, 2020)

”what a bunch of hypocritical bullies ”


----------



## Basil II (Jun 28, 2020)

Please, fellas, be sure to wear a bra!


----------



## URL (Jun 29, 2020)

Biggest name on the b-list since Tommy Wiseau.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jun 29, 2020)

”Ive been convicted of cyberstalking and harassment before, i know exactly what line you have to cross...”

Edit:
Had to post it after seeing it just now. 

”He is a goyim”


----------



## Hate (Jun 29, 2020)

That's not cool man, now everyone will rate my posts dumb and autistic!


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 29, 2020)

“I am not “fluent” in autism (which I don’t believe even *has *its own language”


----------



## No Exit (Jun 29, 2020)

”Is this what you fuckers do? Mock others for eccentricities?”


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jun 29, 2020)

”So he's into weird, depraved shit. That's pretty much half our userbase. Where is the funny stuff?”


----------



## Fireman Sam (Jun 29, 2020)

“I'd say Kiwi Farms is pretty deep web.” 

This got me


----------



## Brain Power (Jun 29, 2020)

”Edit: I decided to look back there for myself and my anus looks healthy. I do not believe I need to bleach it.”


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Jun 29, 2020)

“stewing and brewing”


----------



## MemeGrey (Jun 29, 2020)

”Excuse me, Marine coming through!”


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 29, 2020)

”Last Month - they were threatening a Kengle Line of protesters”


----------



## Mr. Bones (Jun 29, 2020)

”Its amazing you all laugh at furries and accept gays. Both are deviations from the norm. Apparently tolerance is arbitrary.”


----------



## CaptainNiemand (Jun 29, 2020)

”how can i take a cwiki forum down?”


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jul 10, 2020)

”Does anyone know if Drew Coyne is a Kiwi?"
"like from New Zealand?”


----------



## Chao Garden (Jul 10, 2020)

”*Autigender*- A gender which can only be understood in the context of being autistic.”


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Jul 10, 2020)

”those >bleeping bleep bleeps<”


----------



## Brain Power (Jul 10, 2020)

”I've beaten a man unconscious with my bare hands while bleeding from a gunshot wound, and on a different occasion sliced open another like a salmon while staring him in the eyes”


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 10, 2020)

”Due to the high metabolic nature of autism you will be immune to poison.”


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Jul 10, 2020)

”Kiwi farms folks are nothing more than techie scum basement dwelling CisManBroPigs who feast on Mountain Dew, Doritos, and human misery.”


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jul 11, 2020)

”I am the best programmer on Earth. Chosen by God.”


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 11, 2020)

"i fear for my life every day because trump won't give me money for me to waste on striped socks, used panties and a webcam to show the world how girly i am"

(wat)


----------



## not william stenchever (Jul 11, 2020)

”So I showed Dynastia's penis to police officers”


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Jul 11, 2020)

”_Serial killer vibe _is just American bs.”


----------



## nonbinary lesbian (Jul 21, 2020)

“kiwifarm is it's own lolcow, full of thin, effeminate anime-idolizing, tranny rhetoric-abiding pussies”


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jul 21, 2020)

”This isn't autism, this is a way of life.”


----------



## eeeeeeeeeeeee diot (Jul 21, 2020)

”Being a kiwifarmer should be an instant death sentence”


----------



## Dilf Department (Jul 22, 2020)

”I cried at DisneyLand. I can't even masturbate anymore.”


----------



## EcoLibertarian (Jul 22, 2020)

”my therapist isn't going to like that "the website where i make fun of autistic transgender people" is in my life again.”


----------



## Pond Scum (Jul 22, 2020)

”I asked my mother to have sex with me during that horrible year of 2011 out of pure desperation, twice, and once in 2012...Which she should have done. The fact that she didn't shows just how much she cares about me and my frustration. In any normal country she'd be killed for that alone.”
Always a favorite.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jul 22, 2020)

”no matter how old you are stumbling upon a guy who is a cum terrorist is weird”


----------



## Foghot (Jul 22, 2020)

“i am a lover and a builder too"

“of rape.”


----------



## Leaf-eon (Jul 22, 2020)

”if you ever feel bad for yourself just remember you're not as sad as the dudes on kiwifarms”


----------



## Loona (Jul 23, 2020)

”Edit: I decided to look back there for myself and my anus looks healthy. I do not believe I need to bleach it.”


----------



## Pina Colada (Jul 24, 2020)

”There's a snake in his boot. And by "a snake" I mean "shit". And by "boot" I mean "post".”


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 24, 2020)

I asked my mom to lend me the money but she refused after hearing that i intended to purchase a gun.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Jul 24, 2020)

”Of the £10,000 sought, £9,000 reflects hurt feelings and £1,000 sought is aggravated damages.”


----------



## tasty humane burger (Jul 24, 2020)

”I have a tendency to report the more sensational things that The Kiwi Farms is up to, the more shocking things, things like how it wants to construct gas chambers, incinerators, gulags, and concentration camps.”


----------



## soda (Jul 24, 2020)

”I curse all of you in the name of YHWH, that you die, and that YHWH takes your life, and that your insides rot with pestilence!”


----------



## Wraith (Jul 24, 2020)

”Oh, My Gosh! What the hell has been screwing your mind up? Weed? Basement Loneliness? WTFH is Wrong with You?!”


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jul 24, 2020)

”They won't see the link between forehead and power and what this means.”


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 24, 2020)

”Does the trans community know you run around on kiwi farms doxing and harassing trans women?”


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 24, 2020)

”Over the past several months, I have been seeing a therapist and not posting on Kiwi Farms as much anymore.”


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jul 24, 2020)

”Those who attempt to troll or mock will be banned”


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Jul 24, 2020)

”WARNING: SUSPICIOUS URL: *





						Kiwi Farms
					

Community dedicated to discussing eccentric people who voluntarily make fools of themselves. Explore abnormal psychology and the minds of Internet crazies




					kiwifarms.net
				



*”


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jul 24, 2020)

”No, I don't play video games, video games are for babies and fucking loser nerds'
Whoever posted that if ye be a kiwi farmer is lying through his teeth
E


----------



## Blackhole (Jul 25, 2020)

*I put your dick in my mouth and do a very good job in that aspect of the scenario*


----------



## Casca Enjoyed It (Jul 30, 2020)

“Ordered a Happy Meal and the cashier asked "for a boy or girl?" So I explained for 45 minutes how damaging it is to enforce the gender binary“


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 30, 2020)

Feeding off each other's negative cyber energy.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jul 31, 2020)

”I have doxxed people though, including an autistic 8-year-old who really fucking deserved it.”


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Jul 31, 2020)

”Over the past several months, I have been seeing a therapist and not posting on Kiwi Farms as much anymore.”


----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 1, 2020)

”Home of the award winning cotton pudding.

"And such”


----------



## pikagutz (Aug 2, 2020)

”restaurants in India serve soy and veggie; cow worship; women there wear robes.”


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 2, 2020)

“Today we are learning about owls”


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Aug 2, 2020)

”ITS OK, GO TO BED MY DARLING!!! AHAHAHAHHA DANCE FAGGOT DANCE!!!!”


----------



## Ilackcreativity (Aug 2, 2020)

”@sonic_hedgehog kind of uncool to fall back on memes that mock tranny people and feminism. what would eggman think?”


----------



## Blackhole (Aug 2, 2020)

”Oh, & it's "...thing you're going...", & "fictional novel" isn't redundant, or "historical fiction" [such as "period piece(s)"] wouldn't exist.”


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Aug 2, 2020)

”Kiwisawa...they came back”


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Aug 2, 2020)

”i might be in an asylum”


----------



## Childe (Aug 2, 2020)

”Kiwi Farms is under police investigation”

Edit to add I just got one of my absolute favorite ones: ”im going to preface this by saying i like the idea of fucking dogs.”


----------



## Blackhole (Aug 4, 2020)

”I draw the line at encouraging people to act more like the insane doxxing website full of complete fucking nutjobs who have made it their job to obsess about the personal lives of other people.”


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Aug 6, 2020)

“awesome jerking off love your butt, BUT it didn't look clean enough and may not be smoothe enough but sexy none the less loved the vid of yu flabby bely and th brest like packs mm. soo god that cok i'd love o suck“


----------



## Childe (Aug 7, 2020)

“Personally I think cat girls and anime are counter-revolutionary.“


----------



## Big Butts Bunny (Aug 7, 2020)

Twisted, Sexual Deviant Troll 'Dynastia' From Josh Moon's Kiwi Farms Targets Pre-Teen Children


----------



## Blackhole (Aug 7, 2020)

”Excuse me, Marine coming through!”


----------



## The real Isabelle (Aug 8, 2020)

"JustinRPG - Discography"


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Aug 9, 2020)

”I fucking hate you. You've had to fuck my life up even more so, all in the name of some cheap laugh you fucking tard.”


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Aug 9, 2020)

"I'm looking for her nudes, she's supposedly 19. "Edit: She was 17. Don't send nudes."


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 10, 2020)

”kiwifarms is like if you mixed tumblr, 4chan, and reddit together, using only their worst parts.”


----------



## Crustyguy (Aug 10, 2020)

"Better than a tall glass of Orange Fanta."


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Aug 10, 2020)

”I think I just killed Chris Chandler, gamers, I'm sorry!”


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 10, 2020)

“I apologize to coprophiliacs”


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Aug 10, 2020)

”my therapist isn't going to like that "the website where i make fun of autistic transgender people" is in my life again.”


----------



## No. 7 cat (Aug 10, 2020)

'I am off my meds and I am online!'


----------



## kittyfucker (Aug 11, 2020)

“Lecturer fucking treated me like I am special needs, not once but TWICE in this lecture. You shall be hearing from my mother later.“


----------



## deepFriedBaka (Aug 29, 2020)

"THIS IS A VIOLATION OF ETHNIC STANDERS!"


----------



## Raging Capybara (Aug 30, 2020)

“Brianna Wu, ... an expert in being harassed online, told me she "absolutely" has experienced the wrath of the MuskBros.“


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Aug 30, 2020)

”God can go anywhere! Even _Canada_!”


----------



## OvercookedBacon (Aug 30, 2020)

"What if Chris had two pairs of pants?"


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 30, 2020)

“Dead Niggo Storage”


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 30, 2020)

“Very Boring, One-Horse Town”


----------



## Leaf-eon (Aug 30, 2020)

”The fuck is a Kiwi Farm?”


----------



## madethistocomment (Aug 30, 2020)

"Down's syndrome isn't a gender."


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Aug 30, 2020)

”IM JILLING MYSELF AND IN GONNA FUCKING TAKE YOU DOWN WITH ME”


----------



## Miss Misery (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Bob Barker (Aug 31, 2020)

”the aspergers ridden delusions of a bald pedophile who cant even fathom how to get his dick wet after 25 years”


----------



## Raging Capybara (Aug 31, 2020)

”Sonic's world would be real, I would be living on Mobius, which is Sonic's planet, I would be about 12 again, no-one would ever age, I would be friends with Sonic, Tails and the others.”


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Sep 2, 2020)

”he calls himself *cat party* to sound cute and fun. but he's a sick evil freak”


----------



## Basil II (Sep 2, 2020)

”No Kiwi links, even in archive form, are allowed here ever.”


----------



## Strange Wilderness (Sep 2, 2020)

”Excuse me, Marine coming through!”


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Sep 8, 2020)

”Null is a Dull Lull; LOL.”


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Sep 8, 2020)

”Yeah I truecrypt all my Chris content and only go to the CWCki via tor”


----------



## [Redacted]-san (Sep 11, 2020)

"used to use kiwi until I couldn't ignore the agenda anymore. I hate myself for staying. He would yell at us for posting what he doesnt like”


----------



## Gutpuke (Sep 11, 2020)

”THIS IS A VIOLATION OF ETHNIC STANDERS!”


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Sep 11, 2020)

“DSP is the largest autism magnet in recorded history“


----------



## EmpireOfTheClouds (Sep 12, 2020)

”Oh my god, what is this horrible website? ... It's like a nightmare.”


----------



## No. 7 cat (Sep 12, 2020)

”just be thankful that you have better things to do with your life”


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Sep 12, 2020)

”I'm thinking about getting into cutting”


----------



## PorkLord (Sep 12, 2020)

“ARE YOU ADDING TO MY BURDEN?"


----------



## Basement Dwelling Dork (Sep 12, 2020)

”those >bleeping bleep bleeps<”


----------



## MemeGrey (Sep 12, 2020)

“I can personally guarantee I am horse cum free“


----------



## Curt Sibling (Sep 12, 2020)

”SHATTERED MY HEART AND MURDERED MY SOUL.”  

(classic)


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Sep 12, 2020)

"Dead Niggo Storage"


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Sep 12, 2020)

“I'd say Kiwi Farms is pretty deep web.”


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Sep 13, 2020)

If you stop by, there's a bucket of pizza rolls in the corner of the room next to the mop.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Sep 14, 2020)

Repair of vaginal prolapse following penoscrotal flap vaginoplasty in a male-to-female transsexual.


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Sep 14, 2020)

”kiwifarms is literally a harrassment factory”


----------



## Sundae (Sep 14, 2020)

”You're tearing me apart, Lisa!”


----------



## SourWeasel (Sep 14, 2020)

“I am not a faggot, nor do I want to suck anyone's dick.”


----------



## Max Doof (Sep 14, 2020)

"THIS IS A VIOLATION OF ETHNIC STANDERS!"


----------



## Raging Capybara (Sep 16, 2020)

i bet he's smashing up his kitchen right now like a demented autistic ape


----------



## I__quit (Sep 16, 2020)

Mary lee Walshing Witch Bitches


----------



## Raging Capybara (Sep 16, 2020)

plese. plese unbann me. i will do anything, i will even have sex.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Sep 16, 2020)

”The real problem with Kiwi Farms is that unlike Gamergate, they have no stated mission. They exist only to watch the world burn.”


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 16, 2020)

”I asked my mom to lend me the money but she refused after hearing that i intended to purchase a gun.” 

I believe @ThonisSH was the guy who said this.


----------



## Aspergatory (Sep 16, 2020)

"If you have been BUTT-FUCKED By MALES since age 13"


----------



## Pina Colada (Sep 17, 2020)

"ah, kiwifarms - which oddly has nothing to do with New Zealand or farming, but something much nastier.”


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 17, 2020)

Original Forum (DO NOT STEAL)


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Sep 18, 2020)

"I'm looking for her nudes, she's supposedly 19. "Edit: She was 17. Don't send nudes."


----------



## Not Really Here (Sep 18, 2020)

“You are worse than Reddit!“


----------



## Crustyguy (Sep 18, 2020)

“It's hard to be a woman as I wear a diaper and there's shit all over my dick. The oppression of kiwi farms did this to me.“


----------



## George Orson Welles (Sep 18, 2020)

"I don't believe I've ever posted about my anus but I could be wrong. I do drink."


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Sep 19, 2020)

”IM BLOCKING YOU!!! BYE BACK STABBER!”


----------



## Catmannjew (Sep 19, 2020)

“George has a different buzzer for every single logical fallacy“


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Sep 19, 2020)

”Does the trans community know you run around on kiwi farms doxing and harassing trans women?”


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Sep 19, 2020)

”You all can kiss my Vagina of my soul!” 
This is either Kevin or Phil, I reckon.


----------



## Wojak Moment (Sep 19, 2020)

”If I remofed it could we talk?”


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 20, 2020)

”*You peoplke* You can not speak English. Did voice is not correct English.”



keyboredsm4shthe2nd said:


> ”You all can kiss my Vagina of my soul!”
> This is either Kevin or Phil, I reckon.


Nope, it's CWC.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Sep 20, 2020)

”I'm running out of vaginas.”


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Sep 20, 2020)

“Photography or sniper rifle? How should I know?”


----------



## Rozzy (Sep 20, 2020)

”igor, never go to kiwifarms.net it's worse than 4chan”


----------



## Wojak Moment (Sep 20, 2020)

”The entire point of that site is to kill mentally ill trans women”


----------



## Raging Capybara (Sep 22, 2020)

”how can i take a cwiki forum down?”


----------



## Lunete (Sep 23, 2020)

”Your penis is a weapon. You must ejaculate in a woman”


----------



## Yellow Flash (Oct 23, 2020)

"Null can't get an erection"


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 23, 2020)

"Headquarters of the Feminist Globalist Marxists."


----------



## MemeGrey (Oct 23, 2020)

”This is the same place that I hear threatened to swat and lynch me.”


----------



## Captain Toad (Oct 23, 2020)

”I don't believe I've ever posted about my anus but I could be wrong. I do drink.”


----------



## Not Really Here (Oct 23, 2020)

"You're not any better."


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Oct 23, 2020)

“We paied them 1300 and i think they doxxed me”


----------



## Gutpuke (Oct 23, 2020)

It shouldn't surprise anyone that those forums are full of trolls and a recent study shows that those that engage in trolling and cyberbullying share traits of the Dark Triad.”


----------



## Loona (Oct 23, 2020)

”I asked my mother to have sex with me during that horrible year of 2011 out of pure desperation, twice, and once in 2012...Which she should have done. The fact that she didn't shows just how much she cares about me and my frustration. In any normal country she'd be killed for that alone.”


----------



## Rozzy (Oct 23, 2020)

”They throw the word tranny around like no tomorrow, yikes."


----------



## Cod of War (Oct 23, 2020)

”Please, you have to understand. The Internet is evil. It corrupted me.”


----------



## Chao Garden (Oct 24, 2020)

”you guys that most people would consider you're a set of neckbeard douche-bros, right?”


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 24, 2020)

”I've been trolled and don't know what to do on Kiwifarms, please help.”


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Oct 24, 2020)

OP is a great big faggot.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Oct 24, 2020)

“Especially the Go Kerry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!part. I really don't understand why they are always ardently shouting and supporting their politicians at these election rallies. It must be part of the mass intoxication. But aside that, the election of Kerry is absolutely nosolution. He boasts about his carrier as a Vietnam veteran, and he as well is a very eloquent preacher of American militarism - he as well wants a bigger US Army. He as well is backed by a group of transnational capitalist organizations. Simply put, they have the choice between a fascist and a nazi.

In order to change something about the situation, to cast a ballot in favor of a Republican or a "Democrat" won't change a thing (in the positive sense). They need more some sort of revolution to subvert the whole system. But that is not going to happen as long as social security is for communists, the whole nation fights for God and not greeting the Flag makes you an outlaw. The country's bases are fundamentally screwed, so I don't expect a solution soon. Instead, it might be easier - at least for us - to just allow them to continue their arrogant behaviour and wait till their car hits a wall. It will happen, don't worry. I am curious about the Hillbilly faces when in 2050, some filthy rich Chinese will drive their Mercedes convertible into the impoverished Midwest to buy some blond sex slaves.”


----------



## Canoodler (Oct 24, 2020)

“obviously Hitler had a problem with Jewish people.”


----------



## Yuuichirou Kumada (Oct 24, 2020)

“I can personally guarantee I am horse cum free“


----------



## The Wicked Mitch (Oct 24, 2020)

”I have doxxed people though, including an autistic 8-year-old who really fucking deserved it.”


----------



## Rozzy (Oct 31, 2020)

”he calls himself *cat party* to sound cute and fun. but he's a sick evil freak”


----------



## Not Really Here (Oct 31, 2020)

”oh it feels like it was only yesterday I was wiping your bottom for you when you used the potty!”


----------



## Pina Colada (Nov 8, 2020)

”Stop realising personal info on kiwifar and tell your friends to back off,I will no hesitate to involve the police!”


----------



## A Grey Cat (Nov 9, 2020)

Unintelligible


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 5, 2021)

“you sound resentful that im in a diaper and you are not.


----------



## Mediocre (Mar 5, 2021)

“I think I can turn 49% of kiwi farms into a million dollars.”


----------



## No Exit (Mar 5, 2021)

“I don't care how you got here. I'm just glad you're here.“


----------



## Schauma mal (Mar 5, 2021)

Better than a tall glass of Orange Fanta.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Mar 5, 2021)

“I'm chopping off my dick fuck you dad!“


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Mar 5, 2021)

”they also said i looked like a melted garbage bag”
Very accurate to my current icon


----------



## Chao Garden (Mar 5, 2021)

“an expert in being harassed online“


----------



## The Jesus Lizard (Mar 5, 2021)

”The words "Bionicle community" sent a chill up my spine.”


----------



## Gutpuke (Mar 6, 2021)

"Mary lee Walshing Witch Bitches"


----------



## Lunete (Mar 6, 2021)

”A superior community to discuss lolcows and drama. It's not run by an international fugitive that jerks off to gay child pornography.”


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Mar 6, 2021)

"BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO-EEEEEEEEEEEE”


----------



## Yuuichirou Kumada (Mar 6, 2021)

”kiwifarms.net, you win. You're going to get what you've wanted. Another tranny grave to piss on.”


----------



## Crustyguy (Mar 6, 2021)

”Third, I'm an atheist and I like anime.”


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Mar 6, 2021)

"Autists are improving. It used to be you'd have to hold them down to record their screams."

Truth; except it's not the autism that's improving, it's the technology.


----------



## soft bones (Mar 6, 2021)

”I learned my penis was given to a lab”


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 6, 2021)

”WARNING: SUSPICIOUS URL: *





						Kiwi Farms
					

Community dedicated to discussing eccentric people who voluntarily make fools of themselves. Explore abnormal psychology and the minds of Internet crazies




					kiwifarms.net
				



*”


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Mar 7, 2021)

”srry cant hear you over the sound of my cool gender”


----------



## Snoot (Mar 7, 2021)

”Autigender- A gender which can only be understood in the context of being autistic.”


----------



## TheRetardKing (Mar 7, 2021)

”STOP TAKING ME OUT OF CONTEXT”


----------



## A_Skellington (Mar 7, 2021)

”ever-thinning hairline that is receding”


----------



## Doomguy246 (Mar 8, 2021)

”what does autism have to do with any of this?”


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Mar 8, 2021)

”kiwifarms users are like the jews of the internet”


----------



## Plague Spectrum (Mar 8, 2021)

”I cried at DisneyLand. I can't even masturbate anymore.”


----------



## Niggernerd (Mar 8, 2021)

”Vordrak is the goose laying the golden lulijay and julaying Joshy for the sweetest julay of lulz”


----------



## Heckler1 (Mar 9, 2021)

”They themselves know of their many crimes. Don't hold back on these people they are monsters.”


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Mar 23, 2021)

”ever-thinning hairline that is receding”


----------



## Queen_Ree (Mar 23, 2021)

"Your penis is a weapon. You must ejaculate in a woman"


----------



## Pepsi Max Respecter (Mar 24, 2021)

”please keep this email Strictly Confidential.”


----------



## Meat Target (Mar 24, 2021)

"bane pls not me, dun play minecrap"


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Mar 24, 2021)

Let me be clear; the site is a wretched hive of scum and villainy, if you excuse the Star Wars reference.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 24, 2021)

”when I get a job ill pay the person who gets kiwi far.ms off the the website and maybe murder null”


----------



## Witthel (Mar 24, 2021)

“Fuck. I'm fully doxxed. You know which website.”


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 25, 2021)

"the diaper looks full"
"it is"


----------



## Carlito (Mar 28, 2021)

”right now the kiwifarms satellite is zooming in on this nerds license plate”


----------



## A Grey Cat (Mar 29, 2021)

_”Um, who borrowed a pair of my panties withoot asking, crapped in them and returned them? I might still wear them if it was someone cool.”

seriously what goes through the minds of some troons sometimes?_


----------



## Dwight Frye (Mar 29, 2021)

“Believe me, if that snake didn't want to be fucked, you'd know it”


----------



## Pina Colada (Mar 30, 2021)

”IM JILLING MYSELF AND IN GONNA FUCKING TAKE YOU DOWN WITH ME”


----------



## EmpireOfTheClouds (Mar 30, 2021)

”Down syndrome isn't a gender.”


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Mar 30, 2021)

”@Null, just nuke me you godless motherfucker!”


----------



## Extreme Aneurysm (Apr 1, 2021)

”Has anyone tried calling the jail yet?”


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 1, 2021)

”they coerced kit into posting a picture of kits genitalia and scrutinised kits selfies and nudes constantly for a long time all to try and disprove kit being tranny.”


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Apr 1, 2021)

“The state is controlling my destiny and my penis. It is so ridiculous.“


----------



## Heavybean (Apr 3, 2021)

"hand given"


----------



## Carlito (Apr 3, 2021)

“whatever, I'll be dead soon, it doesn't matter”


----------



## One Sick Puppy (Apr 3, 2021)

”Logs or Evidence of Abuse: Islamic Religion”


----------



## Niggernerd (Apr 3, 2021)

”_How do you do a triangle fill?_ It's fuckin' algebra, little nigger!”


----------



## Tupolev Tu-160 (Apr 3, 2021)

”I am not "fluent" in autism (which I don't believe even *has* its own language)”


----------



## The handsome tard (Apr 29, 2021)

*"MY GREATEST DREAM IS A WORLD WITHOUT TEXANS"*

"Who's been drawing dicks ?!"

"Alex is a stupid nigger"


----------



## TheClorax (Apr 30, 2021)

”ass napkins”


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Apr 30, 2021)

”just be thankful that you have better things to do with your life”


----------



## Celebrate Nite (May 4, 2021)

”A lot of men like a 'girly girly', but I poop a lot.”


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (May 4, 2021)

”kiwifarms is literally a harrassment factory”


----------



## Just Here for A and H (May 4, 2021)

"plese. plese unbann me. i will do anything, i will even have sex.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (May 4, 2021)

"Are you that desperate for people to agree with you that you took it to a stalker forum"


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (May 4, 2021)

Sitting in detention.


----------



## 0x0000C1A (May 6, 2021)

”You guys are all low class blue collar trash.”


----------



## Osmosis Jones (May 6, 2021)

”We should call every truth false which was not accompanied by at least one laugh.”


----------



## Fucktwat The Clown (May 6, 2021)

“Good luck, Ebola-chan!”


----------



## tehpope (May 6, 2021)

“The past couple years I've been working on unjewing myself.“


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (May 6, 2021)

”Excuse me, Marine coming through!”


----------



## Sundae (May 6, 2021)

”The nipple removal thread made my nipples hurt”


----------



## cakeiie (May 8, 2021)

''We're _not_ racist!!''


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (May 8, 2021)

” FOLKS”


----------



## Loona (May 8, 2021)

”I am a dangerous lunatic who should be monitored at all times for the safety of everyone around me.”


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (May 8, 2021)

”p.s. I have screen shots”

that’s fairly creepy imo.


----------



## Lokenstien (May 8, 2021)

”I fucking hate you. You've had to fuck my life up even more so, all in the name of some cheap laugh you fucking tard.”


----------



## deepFriedBaka (May 16, 2021)

”I've beaten a man unconscious with my bare hands while bleeding from a gunshot wound, and on a different occasion sliced open another like a salmon while staring him in the eyes”


----------



## Donutcapybara (May 21, 2021)

”What do you want from me? What do you want from me? Please! Tell me what you want from me?”


----------



## Bluntman and Chronic (May 21, 2021)

”Banned from chat.”


----------



## TheBest (May 21, 2021)

”I want this site taken down! I want this site taken down! I want this site taken down! I want this site taken down! And I want it taken down now!”


----------



## Blamo (May 22, 2021)

> Wow! We've got four likes already!


----------



## F/lying Frankenstein (May 22, 2021)

”Why am I on kiwifarms again? Oh against my will, that's right.”


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (May 22, 2021)

”ah, kiwifarms - which oddly has nothing to do with New Zealand or farming, but something much nastier.”


----------



## Sundae (Jun 1, 2021)

”FIRED FROM LIFE!!!”


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Jun 1, 2021)

”What's wrong with being subhuman?”


----------



## Blamo (Jun 1, 2021)

>tfw mom is bribing me with money to leave the house and take the black construction paper off of my windows


----------



## Decepticon Spy (Jun 2, 2021)

”The LGBTQ community leaders insist that this site not even be mentioned publicly.”


----------



## thhrang (Jun 2, 2021)

”The fuck is wrong with his balls?”


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Jun 2, 2021)

”go back to your post-channer kiwifarms hellscape or wherever the fuck you came from i dont want you jerking your dick to me”


----------



## thhrang (Jun 2, 2021)

”kiwifarms.net, you win. You're going to get what you've wanted. Another tranny grave to piss on.”


----------



## Decepticon Spy (Jun 2, 2021)

”In this material the Claimant is accused of being a “KNOWN CHILD MOLESTOR”. It is said that “…his salivating lust for young ass is apparent”.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Jun 2, 2021)

”that "sjw" in the video they were making fun of is now a target of the kiwifarm sociopaths for the crime of being impassioned and fat”


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jun 2, 2021)

They doxxed my grandma 

Did we really do that?  I get fizzing cows and weens but why did we dox somebody's grandma?


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Jun 2, 2021)

”what the hell is kiwifarms and why these ppl so disrespect”


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Jun 3, 2021)

”plant your seed in my greasy pussy”

Is this a Chantal quote?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 4, 2021)

"I miss random text so fucking much"


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Jun 4, 2021)

*HIIIISSSSS* *BANG* HAHAHAHAHEHEHEHAHA


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jun 4, 2021)

“it's bad for my mental state being on there, my support worker warned me“


----------



## Cup Noodle (Jun 4, 2021)

”I have a real fleshlight I got free off Craigslist”


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Jun 4, 2021)

“We're living NOW! NOW, MAN!!“


----------



## Delicious Result (Jun 5, 2021)

"You're not any better"


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jun 6, 2021)

” being called shit is not "mentioned positively." ”


----------



## Phallic Object (Jun 6, 2021)

”bottom line is these scumbags hate poor trans women and need to all fucking die”


----------



## Decepticon Spy (Jun 23, 2021)

”Have. A. Good. Night.”


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Jun 23, 2021)

”I saw some art of a girl with a ridiculously huge horsecock that and I just positively adore it”


----------



## Doomguy246 (Jun 26, 2021)

”my parents for a while refused to see my transitioning as anything other than a manifestation of my autism.”


----------



## Phallic Object (Jul 6, 2021)

”Edit: I decided to look back there for myself and my anus looks healthy. I do not believe I need to bleach it.”


----------



## CWCissey (Jul 6, 2021)

"I'm looking for her nudes, she's supposedly 19. "Edit: She was 17. Don't send nudes."


----------



## Kreitani (Jul 6, 2021)

”C O N F I D E N T I A L”


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jul 6, 2021)

“boo hoo hoo my mom and dad were right about sodomy boo hoo hoo”


----------



## Blue Screen of Death (Jul 6, 2021)

”I’d just like to say I’m not an attention whore because I’m trans, I’m an attention whore because I’m a woman.”


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jul 7, 2021)

”HEH! YOU CAN PUT ME DOWN. YOU CAN SNAG MY MEDAL. BUT YOU CAN NEVER TAKE OR DESTROY MY HEART, MY SOULD, OR MY POWERS!”


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Jul 7, 2021)

“you sound resentful that im in a diaper and you are not.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 7, 2021)

”The Kiwi Farmers, in my humble opinion, are a sad lot of lowlifes who target others so they can boast about their nonexistent moral superiority through a combination of faulty logic and high school-level immaturity.”


----------



## Phallic Object (Jul 10, 2021)

”Also, there is no 'elephant in the room', because elephants are said to never forget.”


----------



## OvercookedBacon (Jul 11, 2021)

”What's wrong with being subhuman?”


----------



## Phallic Object (Jul 11, 2021)

”I lost friends over that”


----------



## JJLiautaud (Jul 13, 2021)

“Personally I think cat girls and anime are counter-revolutionary.“


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Jul 13, 2021)

”my cancer hospital blocked the Farms on wifi”


----------



## We! (Jul 13, 2021)

”I went to Kiwi Homepage and got a popup saying animalpornfetish.us wanted my name and password for ym facebook."


----------



## phattie (Jul 13, 2021)

lol calm down


----------



## nekrataal (Jul 14, 2021)

lol calm down


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Jul 14, 2021)

lol calm down


----------



## phattie (Jul 14, 2021)

”i am unfortunately still alive”


same.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Jul 14, 2021)

”how fucking tiktok brain-rotted are you exactly on a scale of  to ”


----------



## Dazai Osamu (Jul 14, 2021)

”bleaching your anus is the butt version of haircuts tbh”


----------



## cheeseandrice (Jul 16, 2021)

”WHY DIDN'T GRANDMA WARN ME"


----------



## phattie (Jul 16, 2021)

”I absolutely did not type Big Black Dick”


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jul 16, 2021)

"I'm running out of Vaginas."


----------



## OvercookedBacon (Jul 17, 2021)

"U KNOW FUCKING WHY SSHOLE"


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Jul 17, 2021)

“As if I've got a future.“


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## AMHOLIO (Jul 17, 2021)

”WARNING: SUSPICIOUS URL: *





						Kiwi Farms
					

Community dedicated to discussing eccentric people who voluntarily make fools of themselves. Explore abnormal psychology and the minds of Internet crazies




					kiwifarms.net
				



*”


----------



## Grand_Ole_Ostritch (Jul 17, 2021)

”I'm just a mess. I really cannot see a future for myself except as a shut-in bum living with my parents.”


----------



## TheBest (Jul 17, 2021)

”when i was twelve my sister was thirteen, i tricked her into losing her virginity to a dog”


----------



## oldwhisky69 (Jul 17, 2021)

”Kiwisawa...they came back”


----------



## TheOtherOne (Jul 17, 2021)

”If you have been BUTT-FUCKED By MALES since age 13”


----------



## Leaf Wage Slave (Jul 18, 2021)

“>_<“


----------



## Lieutenant Rasczak (Jul 26, 2021)

"The amount of salt is reaching Carthaginian levels"


----------



## Blue Screen of Death (Jul 26, 2021)

“kiwifarms users are like the jews of the internet.”


----------



## TheOtherOne (Jul 26, 2021)

”Prescriptive toxic heteromasculinity is a hell of a drug.”


----------



## Schauma mal (Jul 28, 2021)

”If I caught this house on fire I'd probably raise the property values.”


----------



## Blackhole (Jul 28, 2021)

”i don't generally think of horses as being sexual-looking, but that could be just me”


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 29, 2021)

“Dynastia has been organising the sending of penis photos to women for harassment purposes on a near industrial scale.”


----------



## Pillar of Autism (Aug 2, 2021)

”In this material the Claimant is accused of being a “KNOWN CHILD MOLESTOR”. It is said that “…his salivating lust for young ass is apparent”.”


----------



## dookerbewitt (Aug 2, 2021)

[unintelligible]


----------



## Valstrax (Aug 3, 2021)

”Those who attempt to troll or mock will be banned”


----------



## Blamo (Aug 6, 2021)

"”Anyhow, who among Everyone in this world has not had a dream of having sex with one of their parents?”"


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Aug 7, 2021)

“MY MOM MAKES BAD PUSSY DECISIONS”


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Aug 11, 2021)

”So he's into weird, depraved shit. That's pretty much half our userbase. Where is the funny stuff?”


----------



## Marnie (Aug 11, 2021)

“kiwifarms users are like the jews of the internet.”


----------



## Blackhole (Aug 13, 2021)

”Null's paedophilia has been well documented by Encyclopaedia Dramatica”
- gunt,probably


----------



## Catnana (Aug 16, 2021)

”Elliot Rodger was right.”

Huh. Well alright then.


----------



## Gravemind (Aug 16, 2021)

> All lolcow threads will be placed on archival-quality tape backup and stored in a temperature-controlled vault,for millennia to come


And some of you guys were worried.


----------



## Walmart Kart (Aug 16, 2021)

”Here I was just minding my own business enjoying my 2nd amendment rights, and you fuckers had to flip out on me.”


----------



## Twatette (Aug 16, 2021)

“I'm getting weird results for the phrase 'raped dog'“


----------



## Idaho Battle Barn (Aug 17, 2021)

”prepare to be entertained, but also to be offended.”


----------



## Schauma mal (Aug 17, 2021)

”igor, never go to kiwifarms.net it's worse than 4chan”


----------



## mantan (Aug 22, 2021)

”if nigge.rs was available we'd totally be nigge.rs tomorrow and nobody would have any say in it”


----------



## BaconWhorehees (Aug 23, 2021)

Ilackcreativity said:


> ”@sonic_hedgehog kind of uncool to fall back on memes that mock tranny people and feminism. what would eggman think?”


Eggman is 'Nam-gay! His rose still smells sweet as a gay. Shakespeare said it. - reference to a Chris video where he calls Eggman his name backwards - NAMGEE


----------



## Exceptionally Exceptional (Aug 23, 2021)

This was a pretty big error on my part.


----------



## IHateTheFrench (Aug 23, 2021)

”Everyone MASS report to the FBI all the Cyber Bullying that Kiwi Farm”
Kind if topical since the gunt is going to go to the feds because of the farms


----------



## Euler's identity (Aug 24, 2021)

"I am off my meds and I am online!"

My favourite. Always makes me smile.


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Aug 24, 2021)

”whorephobic”


----------



## marisa # (Aug 24, 2021)

“When i cough, I have to clench hard to keep from losing a squirt because of the damage to my plumbing”


----------



## Kiwi Nuggets (Aug 31, 2021)

”You're acting suspiciously and have outright admitted to being both a Juggalo AND a furry. Your outlook is bleak.”


----------



## Figger Naggot (Sep 15, 2021)

”ITS A ZEBRA NOT A ZEDBRA JUST LIKE ITS A ZOO NOT A ZEDOO YOU DUMB UK MORON FAGGOT”


----------



## Internet Explorer (Sep 15, 2021)

"I learned my penis was given to a lab"


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 15, 2021)

A whole block of cheese.


----------



## Schauma mal (Sep 16, 2021)

”I have doxxed people though, including an autistic 8-year-old who really fucking deserved it.”


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Sep 16, 2021)

"He is a goyim"


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Sep 16, 2021)

”I once spell-checked my friend's scat fanfiction.”


----------



## KiwiFarmsIsntRestricted (Sep 20, 2021)

"Minecraft was a warning"


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Sep 20, 2021)

”masturbation fantasies about triangles”


----------



## SneedEyeMitch (Sep 20, 2021)

"Yahtzee!"


----------



## jomoth (Sep 22, 2021)

"plant your seed in my greasy pussy"  I don't want to know


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Sep 28, 2021)

"A bunch of damn smokers."


----------



## Shiversblood (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Schauma mal (Oct 5, 2021)

”I know so many people i follows deadnames now its sickening. I hate kiwifarms”


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Oct 6, 2021)

”Wait until my mom and my doctor see this.”


----------



## Sundae (Oct 7, 2021)

“When you're an underwater hamster you don't have to give a shit.”


----------



## rareblacklobster (Oct 7, 2021)

”Why did i google my name on kiwifarms. Why, fucking why. It turns out my paranoia is true, im on there. Fuck.”


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Oct 7, 2021)

“This is not the time or place for another black-dick joke”


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Oct 8, 2021)

”_Serial killer vibe_ is just American bs.”


----------



## morimori-chan (Oct 8, 2021)

"an expert in being harassed online"


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Oct 8, 2021)

”did anyone actually dox him yet? i bet he's got a small dick”


----------



## Professional Lurker (Oct 8, 2021)

”FUCK YOU NULL IM NEVER GONNA STOP BEING A FURRY UR JUST A FUCKING HATER U NIGGER”


----------



## Schauma mal (Oct 8, 2021)

”i might be in an asylum”


----------



## Cool Bug Fact’s (Oct 8, 2021)

”We were all sorts of weird as kids. It’s why we ended up here.”


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Oct 14, 2021)

”prepare to be entertained, but also to be offended.”


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Oct 14, 2021)

”Stop Telling me to "Get a Job". Gawd!!!”


----------



## Schauma mal (Oct 18, 2021)

”YOU LOST JOSHUA MOON, YOU FAILED JOSHUA MOON, YOU'RE DUMB JOSHUA MOON, YOU'RE THE DUMBEST LITIGANT EVER JOSHUA MOON, YOU'RE A FAILURE JOSHUA MOON”


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Schauma mal (Oct 30, 2021)

“What's reality? I don't know. When my bird was looking at my computer monitor I thought, "That bird has no idea what he's looking at." And yet what does the bird do? Does he panic? No, he can't really panic, he just does the best he can. Is he able to live in a world where he's so ignorant? Well, he doesn't really have a choice. The bird is okay even though he doesn't understand the world. You're that bird looking at the monitor, and you're thinking to yourself, I can figure this out. Maybe you have some bird ideas. Maybe that's the best you can do.”


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Oct 30, 2021)

“Cw: rape exorcism”


----------



## Sabrina (Nov 1, 2021)

”Prescriptive toxic heteromasculinity is a hell of a drug.”


----------



## Lame Entropy (Nov 1, 2021)

”That site is revolting and I really couldn't stop thinking about it last night.”


----------



## Sabrina (Nov 2, 2021)

”Sites like this are why I hate Humanity.”


----------



## Probably a deer (Nov 2, 2021)

”Why doesn't @Null just ban me? I wouldn't be able to come back, and therefore, you have no content, and the thread would die.”


----------



## No. 7 cat (Nov 2, 2021)

“I made a mistake signing up to this shitty forum. I'm leaving.”


----------



## Loona (Nov 3, 2021)

”what the hell is kiwifarms and why these ppl so disrespect”


----------



## Sabrina (Nov 5, 2021)

”I AM the Second Coming of the Christ and I often get confused.”


----------



## Open Window Maniac (Nov 5, 2021)

”The Kiwi Farms's dimwitted contrivances are in full flower, and their poisonous petals of diabolism are blooming all around us.”


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Nov 5, 2021)

”My goal is to put an end to this bullshit forum which serves as a place for bullies to gather and gang up on others.”


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Nov 6, 2021)

“I apologize to coprophiliacs.”


----------



## Loona (Nov 6, 2021)

”The entire point of that site is to kill mentally ill trans women”


----------



## Sabrina (Nov 7, 2021)

”one time i gave a blowjob in a mall bathroom so i could buy yugioh cards”


----------



## Jah Hates Kaffirs (Nov 8, 2021)

“What's reality? I don't know. When my bird was looking at my computer monitor I thought, "That bird has no idea what he's looking at." And yet what does the bird do? Does he panic? No, he can't really panic, he just does the best he can. Is he able to live in a world where he's so ignorant? Well, he doesn't really have a choice. The bird is okay even though he doesn't understand the world. You're that bird looking at the monitor, and you're thinking to yourself, I can figure this out. Maybe you have some bird ideas. Maybe that's the best you can do.”


----------



## Hitman One (Nov 22, 2021)

”my cancer hospital blocked the Farms on wifi”


----------



## SneedEyeMitch (Nov 22, 2021)

”Fuck you kiwi forums”


----------



## Schauma mal (Nov 22, 2021)

Dead Niggo Storage


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Nov 22, 2021)

”he has a tiny, wlanut-sized left ball. normal dick. not packing.”


----------



## TheBest (Nov 22, 2021)

”WHY IS MY NAME STILL ON YOUR SITE FAGGOT”


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Nov 22, 2021)

”I know so many people i follows deadnames now its sickening. I hate kiwifarms”


----------



## Autistic Joe (Nov 24, 2021)

“What's reality? I don't know. When my bird was looking at my computer monitor I thought, "That bird has no idea what he's looking at." And yet what does the bird do? Does he panic? No, he can't really panic, he just does the best he can. Is he able to live in a world where he's so ignorant? Well, he doesn't really have a choice. The bird is okay even though he doesn't understand the world. You're that bird looking at the monitor, and you're thinking to yourself, I can figure this out. Maybe you have some bird ideas. Maybe that's the best you can do.”


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 24, 2021)

”They themselves know of their many crimes. Don't hold back on these people they are monsters.”


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Nov 24, 2021)

”So, I might have a girlfriend. She's 24. We met at psychiatric intake.”


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Nov 24, 2021)

”i don't generally think of horses as being sexual-looking, but that could be just me”


----------



## marisa # (Nov 26, 2021)

”Wait I'm confused, why are we quoting Hebrew scripture and talking about having sex with animals?”


----------



## Chao Garden (Nov 27, 2021)

”Put THAT on your cwcki!”


----------



## Hijaboholic (Nov 28, 2021)

"MonMarty only plays as a dragon god emperor so he can fuck other dragons."


----------



## Panzermensch (Nov 29, 2021)

“GIVEN BY NAZIS”


----------



## Twatette (Dec 3, 2021)

“What's reality? I don't know. When my bird was looking at my computer monitor I thought, "That bird has no idea what he's looking at." And yet what does the bird do? Does he panic? No, he can't really panic, he just does the best he can. Is he able to live in a world where he's so ignorant? Well, he doesn't really have a choice. The bird is okay even though he doesn't understand the world. You're that bird looking at the monitor, and you're thinking to yourself, I can figure this out. Maybe you have some bird ideas. Maybe that's the best you can do.”


----------



## Neko GF (Dec 3, 2021)

”he does not ban or even rebuke the impersonators or penis photo senders.”


----------



## NotYourMom (Dec 4, 2021)

”IF I CONFESS TO MENTAL ILLNESS WILL YOU PLEASE DELETE THIS THREAD?”


----------



## NineteenNinetyEight (Dec 4, 2021)

”ITS A ZEBRA NOT A ZEDBRA JUST LIKE ITS A ZOO NOT A ZEDOO YOU DUMB UK MORON FAGGOT”


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Dec 7, 2021)

”Y’all know the FBI can use the internet too, right?”


----------



## Pina Colada (Dec 8, 2021)

”The nipple removal thread made my nipples hurt”


----------



## Red Hood (Dec 8, 2021)

“over the summer we legally changed our names to try and get away from kiwi farms's doxxing, and they've found our name changes. ... frankly i'm amazed it took them a month and a half“


----------



## Sabrina (Dec 8, 2021)

”Go to hell. I'm going to tell my therapist about this.”


----------



## Loona (Dec 9, 2021)

”Null is a Dull Lull; LOL.”


----------



## cummytummies (Dec 9, 2021)

Elliot Rodger was right.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Seomyo (Dec 9, 2021)

”Logs or Evidence of Abuse: Islamic Religion”


----------



## Autistic Joe (Dec 9, 2021)

”There is literally no hope for you kiwi whores scum of the earth, there is no saving you and you can only be dealth with in the most violent way imaginable.”


----------



## Sabrina (Dec 12, 2021)

>tfw finding your bfs smegma in the folds and eat it


----------



## Oranguru (Dec 12, 2021)

”I learned my penis was given to a lab”


----------



## TheBest (Dec 12, 2021)

”plese. plese unbann me. i will do anything, i will even have sex.”


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Dec 12, 2021)

”Dear leader's justice is so swift.”


----------



## No. 7 cat (Dec 12, 2021)

”One day I will fucking be ownage and you will all admit it”


----------



## Jarch6 (Dec 12, 2021)

“obviously Hitler had a problem with Jewish people.”


----------



## Hellspawn (Dec 12, 2021)

“ARE YOU ADDING TO MY BURDEN?“


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 12, 2021)

”Third, I'm an atheist and I like anime.”


----------



## Neko GF (Dec 16, 2021)

“What's reality? I don't know. When my bird was looking at my computer monitor I thought, "That bird has no idea what he's looking at." And yet what does the bird do? Does he panic? No, he can't really panic, he just does the best he can. Is he able to live in a world where he's so ignorant? Well, he doesn't really have a choice. The bird is okay even though he doesn't understand the world. You're that bird looking at the monitor, and you're thinking to yourself, I can figure this out. Maybe you have some bird ideas. Maybe that's the best you can do.”


----------



## Sir I Am A Chicken Wing (Dec 16, 2021)

“Cw: rape exorcism”


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Dec 16, 2021)

”IF I CONFESS TO MENTAL ILLNESS WILL YOU PLEASE DELETE THIS THREAD?”


----------



## Autistic Joe (Dec 16, 2021)

”on the plus side we finally killed her. kiwifarms used their questionable powers to murder schmorky and todokaras in the same year. amen”


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 16, 2021)

”Remember, it is Gangster US Supreme Court written High-Holy Law: _I'll give it to you to suck! *FINISH HIM!*_”


----------



## Equivocal_Iki (Dec 18, 2021)

"Yeah [the Kiwi Farms is] so far right that right wingers had to run away and hide in a hugbox because they were afraid of meanrates from some dude with a Hulk Hogan avatar."


----------



## Twatette (Dec 18, 2021)

”I cried at DisneyLand. I can't even masturbate anymore.”


----------



## Sir Bartleby Montclair (Dec 18, 2021)

Why does Carson have 107 hours in a text-based game about a Hungarian 14-year-old girl being raped and impregnated?


----------



## GigaKike (Dec 18, 2021)

"I googled it and found hentai."


----------



## An automatic clown (Dec 19, 2021)

”So he's into weird, depraved shit. That's pretty much half our userbase. Where is the funny stuff?”


----------



## Gravemind (Dec 19, 2021)

> “What's reality? I don't know. When my bird was looking at my computer monitor I thought, "That bird has no idea what he's looking at." And yet what does the bird do? Does he panic? No, he can't really panic, he just does the best he can. Is he able to live in a world where he's so ignorant? Well, he doesn't really have a choice. The bird is okay even though he doesn't understand the world. You're that bird looking at the monitor, and you're thinking to yourself, I can figure this out. Maybe you have some bird ideas. Maybe that's the best you can do."


----------



## LateralusJambi (Dec 19, 2021)

“Every time I consider doing some furry porn and sharing it out someone reminds me that Kiwi Farms exists.”


----------



## Sabrina (Dec 19, 2021)

"I've had sex with a couple of dolls"


----------



## spicweeb (Dec 21, 2021)

”he has a tiny, wlanut-sized left ball. normal dick. not packing.”


----------



## Schauma mal (Dec 22, 2021)

“My holly jolly popcorn is being feasted upon lately, haha!”


----------



## Neko GF (Dec 23, 2021)

”Sonic's world would be real, I would be living on Mobius, which is Sonic's planet, I would be about 12 again, no-one would ever age, I would be friends with Sonic, Tails and the others.”


----------



## skxllfxcker (Dec 23, 2021)

”i love how babbies grunt when they poop its super cute idk y”


----------



## Grub (Dec 23, 2021)

”The people on Stormfront are of far higher quality than the sociopathic garbage here, intellectually and morally.”


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Dec 23, 2021)

”Anyhow, who among Everyone in this world has not had a dream of having sex with one of their parents?”


----------



## Autistic Joe (Dec 24, 2021)

“I can personally guarantee I am horse cum free“


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Dec 26, 2021)

”YOU LOST JOSHUA MOON, YOU FAILED JOSHUA MOON, YOU'RE DUMB JOSHUA MOON, YOU'RE THE DUMBEST LITIGANT EVER JOSHUA MOON, YOU'RE A FAILURE JOSHUA MOON”


----------



## Porque no los dos? (Dec 26, 2021)

”WORLD-WIDE OPEN SECRET, SOLELY MR. DEC HAROLDS THE ONLY TRUE GOD IN THE HISTORY OF THE UNIVERSE!”


----------



## OG MATIboy (Dec 26, 2021)

“Doxxing is psychological terrorism.”


----------



## Walrus and Carpenter (Dec 26, 2021)

”I just hope methed up samurai will be okay”


----------



## Twatette (Dec 26, 2021)

”I am a dangerous lunatic who should be monitored at all times for the safety of everyone around me.”


----------



## Sundae (Dec 26, 2021)

”one time i gave a blowjob in a mall bathroom so i could buy yugioh cards”


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Dec 26, 2021)

“roadkill is literally the worst organic matter to put your dick into“


----------



## Mr Bunny (Dec 26, 2021)

"Of the £10,000 sought, £9,000 reflects hurt feelings and £1,000 sought is aggravated damages."


----------



## Xolanite (Dec 26, 2021)

”i fear for my life every day because trump won't give me money for me to waste on striped socks, used panties and a webcam to show the world how girly i am”


----------



## Autistic Joe (Dec 29, 2021)

”masturbation fantasies about triangles”


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Dec 29, 2021)

“THAT'S NOT A PRANK, THAT'S INCEST YOU FUCKING HILLBILLY CHICKEN”


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 29, 2021)

”Over the past several months, I have been seeing a therapist and not posting on Kiwi Farms as much anymore.”


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 29, 2021)

"I hope your site crashes sometime in the near future."


----------



## draggs (Dec 29, 2021)

"igor, never go to kiwifarms.net it's worse than 4chan"


----------



## Cavalier Cipolla (Jan 4, 2022)

”Yall can rot in hell you fucking scumbags”


----------



## Autistic Joe (Jan 6, 2022)

”I learned my penis was given to a lab”


----------



## OG MATIboy (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Fox.com (Jan 7, 2022)

”John Cena can't eat a tampon.”


----------



## SexMartyr (Jan 8, 2022)

”I am going to kill myself.”


----------



## Sundae (Jan 8, 2022)

“What's reality? I don't know. When my bird was looking at my computer monitor I thought, "That bird has no idea what he's looking at." And yet what does the bird do? Does he panic? No, he can't really panic, he just does the best he can. Is he able to live in a world where he's so ignorant? Well, he doesn't really have a choice. The bird is okay even though he doesn't understand the world. You're that bird looking at the monitor, and you're thinking to yourself, I can figure this out. Maybe you have some bird ideas. Maybe that's the best you can do.”


----------



## Sneeds (Jan 11, 2022)

”one time i gave a blowjob in a mall bathroom so i could buy yugioh cards”


----------



## Pharaoh Fungus (Jan 11, 2022)

“Ongoing enquiries in cuba continue.“


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Jan 17, 2022)

”At my local comic book store there's a sign on it reminding its visitors to take showers.”


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 30, 2022)

"Hey Null! STOP BEING A DICK!"


----------



## Mr Bunny (Jan 30, 2022)

"Kind regrads"


----------



## Neko GF (Jan 31, 2022)

“Ordered a Happy Meal and the cashier asked "for a boy or girl?" So I explained for 45 minutes how damaging it is to enforce the gender binary“


----------



## SexMartyr (Feb 1, 2022)

Mr Bunny said:


> "Kind regrads"


no regerts


----------



## tehpope (Feb 1, 2022)

”Do not make fun of the ill”


----------



## cuttysnark (Feb 1, 2022)

”I don't know all the lyrics,
"So I'll just sing from the bottom of my heart,"
And the depths of my soul.”


----------



## Herty (Feb 1, 2022)

”I curse all of you in the name of YHWH, that you die, and that YHWH takes your life, and that your insides rot with pestilence!”


----------



## let’s goooo (Feb 6, 2022)

”Again, your "kind" is forbidden from monitoring me in any way, on any venue.”


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Feb 6, 2022)

“Ass napkins.”


----------



## Autistic Joe (Feb 10, 2022)

”those >bleeping bleep bleeps<”


----------



## nosegoes (Feb 10, 2022)

”kiwifarms is like that mixed-breed dog that only got the shitty parts of each of the different breeds and its probably only gonna live to like 2 before it turns into dog jello”


----------



## Cats (Feb 11, 2022)

"plant your seed in my greasy pussy"


----------



## LateralusJambi (Feb 20, 2022)

”Laugh all you want, but don't go off crying when this website goes down for good.”


----------



## Herty (Feb 21, 2022)

”Do not say that _SpongeBob SquarePants_ is dead or you will be yelled at, on the internet and in real life.”


----------



## OvercookedBacon (Feb 22, 2022)

>tfw mom is bribing me with money to leave the house and take the
black construction paper off of my windows


----------



## Drain Todger (Feb 22, 2022)

”In the end, one way or another, the A-Logs are going to win.”


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Feb 22, 2022)

”bane pls not me, dun play minecrap”


----------



## Blanche (Mar 1, 2022)

”plant your seed in my greasy pussy”


----------



## Ibisanzwe (Mar 1, 2022)

”A HIGHLY armored and/or dangerous vehicle of HATE!!”


----------



## Sabrina (Mar 1, 2022)

MY SOUL HURTS!


----------



## Mr Bunny (Mar 2, 2022)

”IF I CONFESS TO MENTAL ILLNESS WILL YOU PLEASE DELETE THIS THREAD?”


----------



## Stoner Bambi (Mar 3, 2022)

”my therapist isn't going to like that "the website where i make fun of autistic transgender people" is in my life again.”


----------



## LateralusJambi (Mar 4, 2022)

Dragged through the worst mud, muck, and bodily fluids that said Autistic Person has.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Mar 15, 2022)

>_<


----------



## Gutpuke (Mar 15, 2022)

”My life has literally been a nonstop sequence of successful experiences.”


----------



## He's Ronald McDonald (Mar 15, 2022)

"YOU LOST JOSHUA MOON, YOU FAILED JOSHUA MOON, YOU'RE DUMB JOSHUA MOON, YOU'RE THE DUMBEST LITIGANT EVER JOSHUA MOON, YOU'RE A FAILURE JOSHUA MOON”


----------



## LateralusJambi (Mar 16, 2022)

“What's reality? I don't know. When my bird was looking at my computer monitor I thought, "That bird has no idea what he's looking at." And yet what does the bird do? Does he panic? No, he can't really panic, he just does the best he can. Is he able to live in a world where he's so ignorant? Well, he doesn't really have a choice. The bird is okay even though he doesn't understand the world. You're that bird looking at the monitor, and you're thinking to yourself, I can figure this out. Maybe you have some bird ideas. Maybe that's the best you can do.”


----------



## Snack Cracker (Mar 16, 2022)

random.tx is both a blessing and a curse 

”Anyhow, who among Everyone in this world has not had a dream of having sex with one of their parents?”


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Mar 16, 2022)

”Those who attempt to troll or mock will be banned”


----------



## Adiemus (Mar 16, 2022)

”i am unfortunately still alive”


----------



## Open Window Maniac (Mar 16, 2022)

Kiwi farms folks are nothing more than techie scum basement dwelling CisManBroPigs who feast on Mountain Dew, Doritos, and human misery.


----------



## LateralusJambi (Mar 16, 2022)

“kiwifarm is it's own lolcow, full of thin, effeminate anime-idolizing, tranny rhetoric-abiding pussies”


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Mar 16, 2022)

”CORPSE THTERES A CORPSE ON MY DASH”


----------



## Twatette (Mar 16, 2022)

”I'm partially severely exceptional. I'm also partially very superior though. When you average everything out I'm at the high end of average.”


----------



## Sabrina (Mar 17, 2022)

[eating an entire pizza]
”Are you a nutritionist!?”


----------



## OG MATIboy (Mar 18, 2022)

”I curse all of you in the name of YHWH, that you die, and that YHWH takes your life, and that your insides rot with pestilence!”


----------



## LateralusJambi (Mar 18, 2022)

”There is an official fan forum for Chris Chan called Kiwi Farms. The faggots there always stick up for Chris dispite Chris fucking up and terrorizing people constantly. They buy all his shitty medallions and defend Chris from trolls. Somebody should raid this shithole.”


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Mar 18, 2022)

fcgh vgcf: @Pikimon, please fuck me


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Mar 18, 2022)

”POUND SAND.”


----------



## Sundae (Mar 22, 2022)

"THAT'S NOT A PRANK, THAT'S INCEST YOU FUCKING HILLBILLY CHICKEN"


----------



## LateralusJambi (Mar 22, 2022)

”suck my flacid tranny cock.”


----------



## Ayako Katagiri (Mar 25, 2022)

I AM SPEAKING, AND I HAVE SPOKEN!!!


----------



## Cilleystring (Mar 27, 2022)

LateralusJambi said:


> “What's reality? I don't know. When my bird was looking at my computer monitor I thought, "That bird has no idea what he's looking at." And yet what does the bird do? Does he panic? No, he can't really panic, he just does the best he can. Is he able to live in a world where he's so ignorant? Well, he doesn't really have a choice. The bird is okay even though he doesn't understand the world. You're that bird looking at the monitor, and you're thinking to yourself, I can figure this out. Maybe you have some bird ideas. Maybe that's the best you can do.”


This is the one that was just on my screen that i went to post here. Anyone know where this is from?


----------



## LateralusJambi (Mar 27, 2022)

”There's a snake in his boot. And by "a snake" I mean "shit". And by "boot" I mean "post".”


Cilleystring said:


> This is the one that was just on my screen that i went to post here. Anyone know where this is from?





Spoiler: Offtopic



I think it's from Terry Andrew Davis.


----------



## skxllfxcker (Mar 27, 2022)

”i am unfortunately still alive”
me too bro


----------



## A Grey Cat (Mar 29, 2022)

Looking to buy all of Bob's clothes.


----------



## Ghoulie (Mar 30, 2022)

”Hey Null! STOP BEING A DICK!”


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 12, 2022)

“Jail of Fail”


----------



## The Cunting Death (Apr 12, 2022)

”This site is on a doxxing rampage so we don't want to draw attention to them.”


----------



## LateralusJambi (Apr 12, 2022)

”we have an Italian OP telling us about an all Asian film crew interviewing an autistic tranny. Say what you want about this part of the internet but its damn diverse.”


----------



## Cats (Apr 12, 2022)

Hand given


----------



## Ass Sniffer (Apr 16, 2022)

”FUCKING KIWIFARMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!”


----------



## Pluto Nash (Apr 18, 2022)

”what the hell is kiwifarms and why these ppl so disrespect”


----------



## TiggerNits (Apr 18, 2022)

This thread doesn't even need to exist, nigga. Just press F5, fuck


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Apr 19, 2022)

“Brianna Wu, ... an expert in being harassed online, told me she "absolutely" has experienced the wrath of the MuskBros.“


----------



## LateralusJambi (Apr 20, 2022)

”kiwifarms is like that mixed-breed dog that only got the shitty parts of each of the different breeds and its probably only gonna live to like 2 before it turns into dog jello”


----------



## Open Window Maniac (Apr 20, 2022)

"i fear for my life every day because trump won't give me money for me to waste on striped socks, used panties and a webcam to show the world how girly i am”


----------



## He's Ronald McDonald (Apr 20, 2022)

”my cancer hospital blocked the Farms on wifi”


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Apr 20, 2022)

”Um, who borrowed a pair of my panties withoot asking, crapped in them and returned them? I might still wear them if it was someone cool.”


----------



## Herty (Apr 20, 2022)

“i dont even know whats going on
“i was just looking at boy tits“


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Apr 21, 2022)

"I apologize to coprophiliacs."


----------



## MugolEx (May 19, 2022)

Please Stop Using Windows...​


----------



## Troonologist PhD (May 19, 2022)

”Deadpool wasn't a man, he was a Goy dog, worthy of nothing but my disgust.”


----------



## snailslime (May 19, 2022)

Feeding off each other's negative cyber energy.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (May 19, 2022)

Null shoots diarrhea out of his dick


----------



## Troonologist PhD (May 19, 2022)

“I'm sorry, people, if I yell, but this guy really hurt my feelings with this disgusting lie of his about me being stupid and not bright!“


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (May 21, 2022)

“Cw: rape exorcism”​


----------



## LateralusJambi (May 21, 2022)

”Very quickly my Pokemon catching dreams were obliterated by the unfortunate reality that exist for a Black Man in America. I realized that if I keep playing this game, it could literally kill me.”


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (May 21, 2022)

"WHY IS MY NAME STILL ON YOUR SITE FAGGOT"


----------



## Sithis (May 21, 2022)

“185. The only good character in all of gook entertainment is Android 18. Besides her all of anime is useless chink propoganda. I regret that my aprents let me watch captain planet (cosmopolitan bullshit) and sailor moon (ching chong horseshit).”


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 22, 2022)

"There is no Joshua Moon. If you think very, very hard, you will actually know who this is. I know you think I'm a tosser, but trust me. You will KNOW."


----------



## Troonologist PhD (May 22, 2022)

”The fact that they are looking at popular youtubes rather then exceptional individuals who jack it to cartoons really show how far they've fallen.”


----------



## Sundae (May 22, 2022)

”ENJOY THE SPAGHETTI”


----------



## Troonologist PhD (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Trust Me I Know (May 22, 2022)

[Unintelligible]


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (May 23, 2022)

”Remember, it is Gangster US Supreme Court written High-Holy Law: I'll give it to you to suck! FINISH HIM!”


----------



## A Grey Cat (May 23, 2022)

WE CAN'T GET THE CAP OFF!!!


----------



## Santa Fe Swag (May 23, 2022)

"They doxed my grandma"


----------



## A Grey Cat (May 23, 2022)

”I am not a lolcow. I had enough. This is bullshit.”


----------



## Wormy (May 24, 2022)

”masturbation fantasies about triangles”


----------



## Scratchin' Pro (May 29, 2022)

”one time i gave a blowjob in a mall bathroom so i could buy yugioh cards”


----------



## FluffyJackal (Jun 2, 2022)

"Everybody is a groomer in América, you discovered warm water"


----------



## Chao Garden (Jun 3, 2022)

”The Internet sleuths at the site Kiwi Farms ...”


----------



## stares at error messages (Jun 3, 2022)

”Being a kiwifarmer should be an instant death sentence”


----------



## SuperConglomerateWhale (Jun 10, 2022)

”No, I don't play video games, video games are for babies and fucking loser nerds”


----------



## Resunoit (Jun 10, 2022)

”Very quickly my Pokemon catching dreams were obliterated by the unfortunate reality that exist for a Black Man in America. I realized that if I keep playing this game, it could literally kill me.”


----------



## Sundae (Jun 12, 2022)

"Home of the Xbox International Fanclub"


----------



## Where's Waldo? (Jun 16, 2022)

Dynastia was last seen: Viewing thread Which LOLCow would make the best sex slave?, A moment ago​


----------



## DJ Grelle (Jul 13, 2022)

Actually pretty insightful.


----------



## Overcast (Jul 13, 2022)

"It wasn't suicide. It was Kiwi Farms."


----------



## Resunoit (Jul 14, 2022)

”In this material the Claimant is accused of being a “KNOWN CHILD MOLESTOR”. It is said that “…his salivating lust for young ass is apparent”.”


----------



## Autistic Joe (Jul 18, 2022)

”Before I left I was working on a story about a fluffy pony who assassinates Kim Jong-Un.”


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jul 18, 2022)

“trolling doesn't really hurt lolcows. they get angry but they pick up the pieces from their anger. the wrong pronouns are basically telling trans that their identity is not valid.”

Words of wisdom, Lloyd my man. Words. Of. Wisdom.


----------



## Resunoit (Jul 19, 2022)

”He's broken the laws of physics by how pathetic he is.”


----------



## CumDumpster (Jul 19, 2022)

”DONT PLAY DUMB”


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 20, 2022)

”DONT PLAY DUMB”


----------



## Autistic Joe (Jul 30, 2022)

”There's a lot more dicks than I thought there would be.”


----------



## Dysnomia (Jul 30, 2022)

“Please pray for my fupa.”


----------



## Maurice Caine (Jul 31, 2022)

Sithis said:


> “185. The only good character in all of gook entertainment is Android 18. Besides her all of anime is useless chink propoganda. I regret that my aprents let me watch captain planet (cosmopolitan bullshit) and sailor moon (ching chong horseshit).”


Wasn't this from that crazy nigger that wrote a manifesto or something?


----------



## WolfeTone (Jul 31, 2022)

”Mm, yeah.”


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Jul 31, 2022)

“God, you fucking dullards. You khaki clad chads.“


----------



## Zirnwyb (Jul 31, 2022)

”I don't believe I've ever posted about my anus but I could be wrong. I do drink.”


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Jul 31, 2022)

“Today, I brought a couple of teenage boys to my home and invited them to drink a shitting potion.“

I always laugh every I see this. She makes herself sound like pedo witch with a scat fetish.


----------



## Laburnum (Aug 1, 2022)

”_Serial killer vibe_ is just American bs.”


----------



## PeggieBigCock (Aug 1, 2022)

Slappy McGherkin said:


> ”plant your seed in my greasy pussy”
> 
> Is this a Chantal quote?


Where IS this from


----------



## GaryGrey (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## RatCake (Aug 2, 2022)

“it was at the dog's insistence, not at all for my pleasure“

I don't even want to know.


----------



## Autistic Joe (Aug 3, 2022)

”bleaching your anus is the butt version of haircuts tbh”


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 4, 2022)

”i hate these scumfuckers so much”


----------



## Adoring Fan (Aug 4, 2022)

”What do you want from me? What do you want from me? Please! Tell me what you want from me?”


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Aug 4, 2022)

“185. The only good character in all of gook entertainment is Android 18. Besides her all of anime is useless chink propoganda. I regret that my aprents let me watch captain planet (cosmopolitan bullshit) and sailor moon (ching chong horseshit).”


----------



## PeggieBigCock (Aug 4, 2022)

Troonologist PhD said:


> “185. The only good character in all of gook entertainment is Android 18. Besides her all of anime is useless chink propoganda. I regret that my aprents let me watch captain planet (cosmopolitan bullshit) and sailor moon (ching chong horseshit).”


I love that one a lot


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 5, 2022)

”In this material the Claimant is accused of being a “KNOWN CHILD MOLESTOR”. It is said that “…his salivating lust for young ass is apparent”.”


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 5, 2022)

”You have record levels of autism”


----------



## Dwight Frye (Aug 5, 2022)

“I'm just a mess. I really cannot see a future for myself except as a shut-in bum living with my parents.”


----------



## Elbow Greased Strength (Aug 5, 2022)

> ”Some of the users on Kiwi Farms would make great investigative journalists or opposition researchers if they spent their time productively.”


I mean it's not wrong.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Aug 5, 2022)

Cw: rape exorcism


----------



## Roast (Aug 6, 2022)

We came for CWC.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Aug 6, 2022)

”I have a lolcow page myself”


----------



## Noxious (Aug 6, 2022)

”The last time they pull something like this I wound up in a mental hospital”


----------



## Overcast (Aug 6, 2022)

"Wait until my mom and my doctor see this."


----------



## Roast (Aug 7, 2022)

_Sharts himself on livestream._
[quietly] “Ah, shit.”


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 7, 2022)

I just need to live for one more day and I can get this out then it doesnt matter
I should kill myself and frame Billy
that would be gold


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Aug 8, 2022)

”I am a dangerous lunatic who should be monitored at all times for the safety of everyone around me.”


----------



## Roast (Aug 10, 2022)

[eating an entire pizza]
”Are you a nutritionist!?”


----------



## OvercookedBacon (Aug 10, 2022)

”So, I might have a girlfriend. She's 24. We met at psychiatric intake.”


----------



## soft breathing (Aug 10, 2022)

”CORPSE THTERES A CORPSE ON MY DASH”


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Aug 10, 2022)

”I saw some art of a girl with a ridiculously huge horsecock that and I just positively adore it”

I hit the jackpot with that one, is there an easy way to see the source of the quotes?


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Aug 10, 2022)

"Is it not true he's trying to monopolize on the lolcow scene?"


----------



## Lightsaber Dildo (Aug 10, 2022)

”I have a real fleshlight I got free off Craigslist”


----------



## Shiawase (Aug 11, 2022)

“You're a nigger! You're a fuckin' nigger.” _Hangs up._
“Fuckin' nigger.”


----------



## Rewire Tea (Aug 12, 2022)

(I love how all the random.txts today are stuff King Terry said).


----------



## Overcast (Aug 12, 2022)

“We're living NOW! NOW, MAN!!“

Yes, yes we are.


----------



## Rear Admiral Butthole (Aug 12, 2022)

_Sharts himself on livestream._
[quietly] “Ah, shit.”


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 12, 2022)

“Please don't ask how I'm doing. I'm literally farting out of my new vagina.”


----------



## Resunoit (Aug 13, 2022)

”not using the proper pronouns should be illegal, actually. maybe you'd give a shit if it was.”


----------



## Big Booty Deathclaw (Aug 13, 2022)

"It's internet poetry, fuck off"


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Aug 14, 2022)

“You don't even know as an entrepreneur at 27 years old , what I had to endure to make this cat dream franchise come true.”
I am really curious about this one.


----------



## Autistic Joe (Aug 14, 2022)

”the chungus porn was nice”


----------



## Roast (Aug 15, 2022)

“10. According to the history chronicled on the actual webpage, the postings regarding Plaintiff were first posted on March 7, 2015 by a user with the username, 'Turbogook.'”


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 16, 2022)

“And [the cops] told me to stop watching mlp”


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Aug 17, 2022)

“What's reality? I don't know. When my bird was looking at my computer monitor I thought, "That bird has no idea what he's looking at." And yet what does the bird do? Does he panic? No, he can't really panic, he just does the best he can. Is he able to live in a world where he's so ignorant? Well, he doesn't really have a choice. The bird is okay even though he doesn't understand the world. You're that bird looking at the monitor, and you're thinking to yourself, I can figure this out. Maybe you have some bird ideas. Maybe that's the best you can do.”


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Aug 18, 2022)

“SCHLOP SCHLOP SCHLOP SCHLOP SCHLOP SCHLOP SCHLOP SCHLOP SCHLOP SCHLOP”


----------



## Roast (Aug 19, 2022)

♪ I'm a god! ♪
♪ How can you kill a god? ♪
♪ What a Grand and Intoxicating Innocence! ♪


----------



## Zirnwyb (Aug 19, 2022)

”Although, up their pooper; gotta be a Fetish!”


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Aug 19, 2022)

”Should a portion break, put it back together with KrazyGlue.”


----------



## Autistic Joe (Aug 19, 2022)

”I’d just like to say I’m not an attention whore because I’m trans, I’m an attention whore because I’m a woman.”


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Aug 19, 2022)

“Immortals are the ones who make the music, and mortals are the ones who listen.”​


----------



## soft breathing (Aug 19, 2022)

“I can personally guarantee I am horse cum free“


----------



## Autistic Joe (Aug 19, 2022)

“Xander, I didn’t dox him. That’s not true. That’s not true and a matter of fact, no it’s not true, no it’s not true, FUCK YOURSELF YOU PIECE OF SHIT FAGGOT MOTHERFUCKER, NO IT’S NOT TRUE! PIECE OF SHIT, AND IF I HAD TO GUESS IT WAS PROBABLY YOU THAT FUCKING DOXXED HIM, MOTHERFUCKING LYING COCKSUCKING FAGGOT MOTHERFUCKER!”


----------



## Carlos834 (Aug 20, 2022)

”Down syndrome isn't a gender.”​


----------



## One Eyed Lord (Aug 20, 2022)

"You're not supposed to get a boner about 9/11!"


----------



## Cats (Aug 22, 2022)

“185. The only good character in all of gook entertainment is Android 18. Besides her all of anime is useless chink propoganda. I regret that my aprents let me watch captain planet (cosmopolitan bullshit) and sailor moon (ching chong horseshit).”


----------



## FFinfo (Aug 22, 2022)

“Say it.”
“Cut me loose, you silly goose.”
“You used to say that more flirtingly.”


----------



## Sneeds (Aug 22, 2022)

“Daily bathing was a nazi concept.” 
- some tranny most likely


----------



## No. 7 cat (Aug 22, 2022)

”In this material the Claimant is accused of being a “KNOWN CHILD MOLESTOR”. It is said that “…his salivating lust for young ass is apparent”.”


----------



## 0ctober lust (Aug 23, 2022)

”ugh my vagoominah hurts”


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 24, 2022)

”Stop realising personal info on kiwifar and tell your friends to back off,I will no hesitate to involve the police!”


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Aug 24, 2022)

”did anyone actually dox him yet? i bet he's got a small dick”


----------



## Roast (Aug 25, 2022)

“I have a theory. Fried chicken makes people violent.”


----------



## Sneeds (Aug 26, 2022)

>tfw finding your bfs smegma in the folds and eat it


----------



## toilet_rainbow (Aug 30, 2022)

”Users of Kiwi Farms have no agenda other than to dig up more information on active social media users and laugh about it.”


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Sep 2, 2022)

“What's reality? I don't know. When my bird was looking at my computer monitor I thought, "That bird has no idea what he's looking at." And yet what does the bird do? Does he panic? No, he can't really panic, he just does the best he can. Is he able to live in a world where he's so ignorant? Well, he doesn't really have a choice. The bird is okay even though he doesn't understand the world. You're that bird looking at the monitor, and you're thinking to yourself, I can figure this out. Maybe you have some bird ideas. Maybe that's the best you can do.”


----------



## Autistic Joe (Sep 3, 2022)

”I draw the line at encouraging people to act more like the insane doxxing website full of complete fucking nutjobs who have made it their job to obsess about the personal lives of other people.”

...very timely, considering the recent drama


----------



## Cats (Sep 4, 2022)

“Yes, we had sex. I never even came though, nor was I hard at all, lmao. She was crying through the whole thing it was awful.”


----------



## FedericoMontefeltro (Sep 5, 2022)

”ENJOY THE SPAGHETTI”

Also, if you know the explanation of the txt, please do post it lol.
(But only if it's funnier with context)


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Sep 5, 2022)

”Yall can rot in hell you fucking scumbags”

Seems apt.


----------



## murph (Sep 5, 2022)

“kiwifarms is better than any television intertainment. where else will i see komaeda/tate langdon kins fake being intersex and threaten to kill their girlfriend in her sleep?“


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Sep 5, 2022)

Current one is
”That site is revolting and I really couldn't stop thinking about it last night.”
It seems appropriate again.


----------



## GaryGrey (Sep 5, 2022)

”Ive been convicted of cyberstalking and harassment before, i know exactly what line you have to cross..."
What serendipity.


----------



## toilet_rainbow (Sep 6, 2022)

”I think I just killed Chris Chandler, gamers, I'm sorry!”


----------



## A Grey Cat (Sep 6, 2022)

”kiwifarms.net, you win. You're going to get what you've wanted. Another tranny grave to piss on.”

How appropriate.


----------



## Autistic Joe (Sep 7, 2022)

“Sneed”

Simple, elegant, and more appropriate than ever.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Oct 3, 2022)

“I have a theory. Fried chicken makes people violent.”


----------



## toilet_rainbow (Oct 3, 2022)

Alex Krycek said:


> “I have a theory. Fried chicken makes people violent.”


Well. Fried chicken sandwiches certainly do.

“it was at the dog's insistence, not at all for my pleasure“


----------



## Big Booty Deathclaw (Oct 4, 2022)

“When i cough, I have to clench hard to keep from losing a squirt because of the damage to my plumbing”


----------



## Sapphixys Shitty Panties (Oct 4, 2022)

“100. Defendant Kokkinos has personally posted to Kiwi Farms, and contributed to the harassment against Plaintiff's there.”


----------



## Enola Straight (Oct 4, 2022)

”shut the fuck up i genuinely despise you, i hope you die of aids get the fuck out of my dm's you will never see my feet i hope you choke to death on your own blood you miserable faggot”


----------



## Shiawase (Oct 4, 2022)

“Refer to my Social Security Disability benefits as a Battleship (and not a Tugboat)“


----------



## Ishtar (Oct 5, 2022)

”Sonic's world would be real, I would be living on Mobius, which is Sonic's planet, I would be about 12 again, no-one would ever age, I would be friends with Sonic, Tails and the others.”


----------



## Punning in the 90's (Oct 5, 2022)

“I've learned that you cannot hide your faggotry from the internet and KF is an expert site at digging up your shit so it's better to take it now then when it's a lunch money at your door calling you a dumb cunt along the way ”


----------



## Overcast (Oct 5, 2022)

*THROUGHOUT THE WORLD!!*


----------



## Shiawase (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Mr Bunny (Oct 14, 2022)

"What have you got to lose now?"


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Oct 14, 2022)

*”DON'T. CALL. ANYBODY!”*


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Oct 15, 2022)

heh


----------



## Roast (Oct 16, 2022)

“That is not how oopsie doodles works, stalker.”


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole 2 (Oct 16, 2022)

”And look how it came out, shaped like a girl.”


----------



## toilet_rainbow (Oct 17, 2022)

”Those who attempt to troll or mock will be banned”


----------



## Sneeds (Oct 17, 2022)

”What the fuck does Null have to gain from making a lolcow thread about me? Piece of shit.”


----------



## Smunchy (Oct 17, 2022)

“obviously Hitler had a problem with Jewish people.”


----------



## soft breathing (Oct 17, 2022)

”used to use kiwi until I couldn't ignore the agenda anymore. I hate myself for staying. He would yell at us for posting what he doesnt like”


----------



## Shiawase (Oct 17, 2022)

“kiwifarm is it's own lolcow, full of thin, effeminate anime-idolizing, tranny rhetoric-abiding pussies”


----------



## Schauma mal (Oct 17, 2022)

”Is it a New Zealand forum?”


----------



## thhrang (Oct 17, 2022)

“Even those in Hell don't deserve to deal with the losers here.“


----------



## Schauma mal (Oct 19, 2022)

”I never denied being subhuman.”


----------



## Hat Man (Oct 20, 2022)

”@Mods here are fags is our newest member. Welcome!”


----------



## toilet_rainbow (Oct 20, 2022)

”listen, null. trolling and calling someone a wrong pronoun are different things.”


----------



## Cats (Oct 20, 2022)

i keep getting "plant your seed in my greasy pussy" lately


----------



## toilet_rainbow (Oct 20, 2022)

”I am not beta. I am the alpha male who dares to be himself.”


----------



## Polentic (Oct 22, 2022)

”Deadpool wasn't a man, he was a Goy dog, worthy of nothing but my disgust.”


----------



## toilet_rainbow (Oct 31, 2022)

“kiwifarm is it's own lolcow, full of thin, effeminate anime-idolizing, tranny rhetoric-abiding pussies”


----------



## Rand Band (Nov 5, 2022)

“Why is my beautiful head drifting off into deep space?”


----------



## Rand Band (Nov 5, 2022)

“NO SAYS THE JUDENFREI.  
IT BELONGS TO THE FREI!!”


----------



## Windows Error 98 (Nov 6, 2022)

“185. The only good character in all of gook entertainment is Android 18. Besides her all of anime is useless chink propoganda. I regret that my aprents let me watch captain planet (cosmopolitan bullshit) and sailor moon (ching chong horseshit).”

matthew harris will RISE


----------



## booze id's gems (Nov 6, 2022)

”Why am I on kiwifarms again? Oh against my will, that's right.”


----------



## Smunchy (Nov 6, 2022)

”I can safely say that I have never met a more pathetic group than you people.”


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 6, 2022)

I'm sorry, people, if I yell, but this guy really hurt my feelings with this disgusting lie of his about me being stupid and not bright!“


----------



## OvercookedBacon (Nov 8, 2022)

“Today, I brought a couple of teenage boys to my home and invited them to drink a shitting potion.“


----------



## deerPropaganda (Nov 8, 2022)

”Apparently when you have autism you have to be quiet in the social security office and you can't mop the floor with your body being happy and autistic.”


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole 2 (Nov 8, 2022)

“THAT'S NOT A PRANK, THAT'S INCEST YOU FUCKING HILLBILLY CHICKEN”                           

It really makes you think.


----------



## Overcast (Nov 9, 2022)

"I'm not your lolcow. You're MY lolcows."


----------



## Avant 'Tarde (Nov 10, 2022)

”they doxed my grandma”


----------



## Toolbox (Nov 10, 2022)

”What's wrong with being subhuman?”


----------



## A Grey Cat (Nov 11, 2022)

”srry cant hear you over the sound of my cool gender”
(I Know exactly where that comes from too)


----------



## Gutpuke (Nov 13, 2022)

Isaiah 28:18
“Then your covenant with death will be annulled, and your agreement with Sheol will not stand; when the overwhelming scourge sweeps by, you will be trampled by it.”

Amen.


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Nov 22, 2022)

♪ TRANS PEOPLE ARE MY FRIENDS ♪
♪ TRANSPHOBES GO CATCH THESE HANDS ♪


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole 2 (Nov 22, 2022)

“Hehe. They can put me in a hospital and make me take pills but now I'm home and nobody can stop me from covering myself in shit :3” wtf


----------



## Ratboy Genius (Nov 22, 2022)

”what does autism have to do with any of this?”


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Dec 13, 2022)

“Say it.”
“Cut me loose, you silly goose.”
“You used to say that more flirtingly.”


----------



## Roast (Dec 17, 2022)

“Baby bird. Come on baby bird. Baby. Baby bird. Come on.”


----------



## Arianne Chan (Dec 17, 2022)

“If you do this, you’re a deviant. Please, oh please, be a deviant.”


----------



## Where's Waldo? (Dec 17, 2022)

“Please don't ask how I'm doing. I'm literally farting out of my new vagina.”​


----------



## toilet_rainbow (Dec 18, 2022)

“am hole”


----------



## Negg (Dec 18, 2022)

unfuckable lardass


----------



## Schauma mal (Dec 18, 2022)

“You are worse than Reddit!“


----------



## Gravemind (Dec 19, 2022)

”I too am a baconist......”​


----------



## Chaos Sundae (Dec 19, 2022)

“Please don't ask how I'm doing. I'm literally farting out of my new vagina.”    ​


----------



## Xolanite (Dec 19, 2022)

”Idk lol apparently I'm "a woman" because I have a uterus”


----------



## toilet_rainbow (Dec 20, 2022)

“I am not a faggot, nor do I want to suck anyone's dick.”


----------



## Shiawase (Dec 20, 2022)

“As soon as [Marsey the Cat] was posted on r/place it was destined to be removed for the same reason a swastika will be removed”


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Dec 20, 2022)

”suck my flacid tranny cock.”


----------



## Zirnwyb (Dec 20, 2022)

”I AM the Second Coming of the Christ and I often get confused.”


----------



## Laburnum (Dec 20, 2022)

“Abortion—I say borty, a fun thing to do when you're feeling spörty”


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Dec 20, 2022)

Christian is a cool guy and a great friend, and he needs your support and guidance. Don't abandon him.


----------



## Sneeds (Dec 20, 2022)

>tfw no girlfriend


----------



## thhrang (Dec 27, 2022)

As I'm currently using TOR to access the site.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Dec 27, 2022)

”Anyhow, who among Everyone in this world has not had a dream of having sex with one of their parents?”


----------



## toilet_rainbow (Dec 27, 2022)

“I think I can turn 49% of kiwi farms into a million dollars.”


----------



## Kamen Rider Faiz (Dec 30, 2022)

”Oooh I know who some of the Kiwi trolls are now. Rofl. Glad you decided to out yourselves so easily. Keep trawling for your laughs while you are doing exactly what I want.”


----------



## Where's Waldo? (Jan 1, 2023)

”The nipple removal thread made my nipples hurt”​


----------



## bird.up (Jan 1, 2023)

“Baby bird. Come on baby bird. Baby. Baby bird. Come on.”


----------



## toilet_rainbow (Jan 2, 2023)

”listen, null. trolling and calling someone a wrong pronoun are different things.”


----------



## Super Guido (Jan 2, 2023)

“Even though I take estrogen twice a day and grew a killer set of tits, I'm still more of a man than you”


----------



## John W. Smoke Jr. (Jan 2, 2023)

”trolling doesn't really hurt lolcows. they get angry but they pick up the pieces from their anger. the wrong pronouns are basically telling trans that their identity is not valid.”


----------



## Nuclear Poisoning (Jan 3, 2023)

"I've beaten a man unconscious with my bare hands while bleeding from a gunshot wound, and on a different occasion sliced open another like a salmon while staring him in the eyes"

Not what I expected from a random.txt... what the hell is this from?


----------



## Sundae (Jan 4, 2023)

“Xander, I didn’t dox him. That’s not true. That’s not true and a matter of fact, no it’s not true, no it’s not true, FUCK YOURSELF YOU PIECE OF SHIT FAGGOT MOTHERFUCKER, NO IT’S NOT TRUE! PIECE OF SHIT, AND IF I HAD TO GUESS IT WAS PROBABLY YOU THAT FUCKING DOXXED HIM, MOTHERFUCKING LYING COCKSUCKING FAGGOT MOTHERFUCKER!”


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Jan 4, 2023)

”what does autism have to do with any of this?”


----------



## toilet_rainbow (Jan 5, 2023)

“If you do this, you’re a deviant. Please, oh please, be a deviant.”


----------



## Yuuichirou Kumada (Jan 5, 2023)

“Bob Saget _raped_ and _killed_ a girl in 1990!”

Uncle Danny, NOOOOOO


----------



## Inside your walls (Jan 5, 2023)

”So I showed Dynastia's penis to police officers”


----------



## Ghostie with the Mostie (Jan 5, 2023)

”I am well aware it's wrong to bite kids, which is why I have truthfully not done it in decades, since my own childhood (if even then).”


----------



## Timmy Jolsen (Jan 5, 2023)

”John Cena can't eat a tampon.”


----------



## Akari Is My Wife (Jan 5, 2023)

am hole


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 5, 2023)

An unexpected database error occurred. Please try again later.


----------



## Arianne Chan (Jan 5, 2023)

“read my manifesto”


----------



## Schauma mal (Jan 5, 2023)

”Did you not know that I've successfully rendered my dick dysfunctional with imported irreversible antiandrogens?”


----------



## ( . Y . ) ԅ(´ڡ`ԅ) (Jan 5, 2023)

”If you want to save your son, and your family name, kiwifarms.net better go down again very, very soon.”


----------



## toilet_rainbow (Jan 6, 2023)

“Ongoing enquiries in cuba continue.“


----------



## Kenya Jones (Jan 6, 2023)

”suck my flacid tranny cock.”


----------



## ConsentAccidentVictimNo98 (Jan 6, 2023)

”I've been to kiwifarms a couple times and the amount of crowdsourced work that's gone in to researching the lives of internet personalities is an indictment of the human race”


----------



## bucketOjibblies (Jan 6, 2023)

”trust me i look great now”


----------



## Where's Waldo? (Saturday at 12:09 AM)

”I'm not your lolcow. Your MY lolcows.”​


----------



## John W. Smoke Jr. (Monday at 9:38 AM)

”I learned my penis was given to a lab”


----------



## NoReturn (Monday at 5:10 PM)

Random.txt AI art:
”ENJOY THE SPAGHETTI”



”Who hasn't had a fail?!”



“A lot of men like a 'girly girly', but I poop a lot.”



”They made up a lot of shit about a friend of mine and they photoshopped pictures of him to look like he was wearing a diaper.”


”Before I left I was working on a story about a fluffy pony who assassinates Kim Jong-Un.”


”I am the best programmer on Earth. Chosen by God.”


----------



## Arianne Chan (Tuesday at 1:24 AM)

”No Kiwi links, even in archive form, are allowed here ever.”


----------

